# 6.3f



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

According to tivocommunity.com, software version 6.3f has been released. I don't know if it's a staggered national rollout or all-national. Perhaps this is the fix for the 6.3e rebooting/freezing problems? Has anyone tried it out? I'm afraid to plug my phone line back in and screw up the DirecTiVo again. (I got my first nag message last night to call the DVR service. I'm not calling until I know it's safe.)


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope I get it soon, I switched hard drives and it still reboots a few times a week.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We're looking into getting release notes and hope to have an answer soon.


----------



## dbhsatx (Jun 18, 2007)

I hope it fixes the rebooting problem. I don't the TIVO in the bedroom much but it wont go an hour with rebooting.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Removes tin foil hat.

6.3f will kill off the Tivos that 6.3e missed. !Devil_lol 

Dons tin foil hat.





This post is in jest. It's not real. You did not read it. There is no +DVR Tivo killing hit squad.


----------



## Ricka (Aug 9, 2006)

So this means that after 6.3f we won't need the foil on the dish antenna anymore?

It's like Deja Vu


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

6.3e is active on my networked HR10-250 and has been very stable. 6.3f has not come down yet. When it does, I may or may not update it with the slicer. I have the update flag set to off.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Smuuth said:


> 6.3e is active on my networked HR10-250 and has been very stable. 6.3f has not come down yet. When it does, I may or may not update it with the slicer. I have the update flag set to off.


6.3e seems to have stabilized HD TiVos and unstabilized SD TiVos.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Dr_J said:


> 6.3e seems to have stabilized HD TiVos and unstabilized SD TiVos.


Crossing my fingers and knocking on wood as I type this (not easy to do) but 6.3e has not harmed either my r10 or non-r10 Dtivo so far. And I like being able to delete the phone call nag messages from the first message screen...the only significant change I've noticed from my last version.

We're pretty close to 2008 and hopefully the new feature release, so lets all think happy thoughts.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Stuart - any update?


----------



## pwoz1957 (Jul 6, 2007)

So, should I plug my phone line back in, or not?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

pwoz1957 said:


> So, should I plug my phone line back in, or not?


Depends if you want 6.3f or not. We still don't know what changes it provides.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

We've got a Hughes HDVR2 in the bedroom (has 6.3e on it). Just yesterday we started getting a frozen screen when yoiu turn it on. No response from the remote or front panel. Unplugging it, it will reboot and go back to working. We've not watched anything of any length to see if it freezes up again while watching. But each and every time we turn it off, leave it off for a few hours and turn it back on, it's frozen screen again. 

I've read and searched for threads on it, and just not sure if it's the 6.3e issue (although it just started happening yesterday). Not the s-video issue as I've tried both methods of going to the TV. Since the unit is not rebooting on it's on, I'm scared it's a bad HD?

Any suggestions of which direction to look at? I'm close to calling DTV to ask for a R15, but hate to get a leased box, when this one's mine. (Plus if I get another R15-300, I may scream)


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

dnelms said:


> I'm close to calling DTV to ask for a R15, but hate to get a leased box, when this one's mine.


I understand it from a theoretical view, but what practical difference does it make since the box is useless if you are not subscribed to the service?

I know that there would always be re-sale value, but their argument would be that you would have to pay a lot more to own the unit and so you're ahead of the game.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dnelms said:


> ....
> 
> I've read and searched for threads on it, and just not sure if it's the 6.3e issue (although it just started happening yesterday). Not the s-video issue as I've tried both methods of going to the TV. Since the unit is not rebooting on it's on, I'm scared it's a bad HD?
> 
> ....


Sounds like a dying hard drive to me. Or possibly overheating. What is its internal temp?


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

The internal temp is 37C(normal) according to the system info. It has not happened today, but it has been on more than normal. Seems to happen when it goes without the TV being turned on in a long stretch. See what tomorrow brings.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dnelms said:


> Seems to happen when it goes without the TV being turned on in a long stretch. See what tomorrow brings.


Do you leave the receiver turned on all the time?


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes, given that there is no power on/off button like my others. I know there is a standby button (which I assume is similar), but the remotes or universal remotes never had a button for that. Maybe I've missed the boat on that one. 

I've had this unit since late 2003 and this is the first sign of problems. But this morning it was just a black screen, had to unplug to get it going again. Looks like a call to DTV.


----------



## pwoz1957 (Jul 6, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Depends if you want 6.3f or not. We still don't know what changes it provides.


I'll check back on Monday, hopefully you guys will have the skinny by then. Thanks.


----------



## ouijal (Aug 22, 2006)

Any word on 6.3f? Features/fixes? Anyone get it on their box yet?


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

ouijal,
This is what Earl said over at TivoCommunity.com,


> From what I have been told.
> 
> It is a fix to address the recent stability/restart issues.
> No new features, no other fixes.


It hasn't been pushed to either of my boxes so far.


----------



## esteeze (Oct 20, 2006)

skinnyJM said:


> ouijal,
> This is what Earl said over at TivoCommunity.com,
> 
> It hasn't been pushed to either of my boxes so far.


Mine neither; I'm not having any issues with either of my TiVo DVRs... so no complaints here.


----------

